# Urgent HALO question...and paint job update



## TheReason (May 27, 2003)

First the HALO question, Ive only had mines in about a month and the damm bulb on the passenger side has blown. I need to know two things, Whats the difference between? PIAA extreme white H3 bulbs and PIAA Super Plasma and where can i get the best deal. BUT most importantly how do you change bulb? Because it seems its tough to change the bulb.(do i have to take the whole headlight out) and i got the HALoz off Ebay so im wondering what type of bulb was already in there.(where they even H3/H1)

Also I got a NICE paint job from Peach Auto for $600 over in Snellville and its a good one no overspray but its not a $1500 job and it was a color change.. (Sentra Green to Metallic Black) Check it out at 

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=397388

more pics going up tomorrow gotta wash it first...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
To change toe bulbs you remove the ruber cap on the back. Then unclup the wire/prong which holds the bulb in its socket. Then just pull the bulb out and disconnect the white wire holding it on. Do the reverse to put it in. Just remember that H3 bulbs are directional (sorta) they have a square on one side and a semucircle on the other. Make sure to line these up with the housing.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

b4 u get PIAAs, I just want to post this up. They are definately whiter/bluer, but as far as light output, I got this list from HIDforum.com. This is the actual light output in lumens:

+50%: Philips Vision Plus
+20%: Osram/Sylvania Xtra Vision
+20%: Osram/Sylvania Silverstar
+0%: Philips Bluevison
+0%: Osram/Sylvania Cool Blue
+0%: Osram/Sylvania Halogen Plus
+0%: OEM bulbs like GE. 
-10%: PIAA Superwite


----------

